# Drilling holes in harrow discs



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys!

I need some suggestions. I need to drill some 1/4 holes in some small (12" diameter) harrow discs. These are cheap Indian discs from Agri Supply so I thought they might not be too hard, but I tried drilling a hole with a regular bit and didn't get much drilled in the first hole before the bit got dull. 

Anyone got any suggestions on how to drill these holes? A specific type of bit maybe???

Thanks for any and all ideas.

Mark


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe carbon drill work better.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy TraderMark,

If you have a local machine shop, they probably drill holes like this on a routine basis. 

I have not had much luck drilling holes in hardened steel. You might try some high quality bits. Start with 1/8" and then go to 1/4".


----------



## rickh7 (Nov 8, 2016)

high carbon steel bit, start small, graduate to a larger bit until you get to the size you want


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Find a place that sells Artu drill bits. 

http://www.artu.com/

Twice the price of standard drill bits like Milwaukee (which are crap) I drilled the full length of a roll pin with one, and it still drills perfectly fine. Use low speed and coolant. They look like masonry bits for a roto hammer, but they will drill through anything. I'm dead serious about that. I needed to drill through a high carbon knife blade..... 3 Milwaukee bits toasted and not even a mark in the blade. 1 Artu bit went through that same knife blade no problem. You don't have to start out small. Get the size you need and drill it! done!!!


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas guys.
I'll let you know how I make out.
I'm using the discs to replace some of the discs on my JD model B grain drill
and it's getting close to time to plant winter wheat here.

Mark


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey tractorbeam ....
You da MAN!!!!

I didn't find that exact brand of bit, but I did get one similar and the carbide tip cuts through the disc with ease. 

Thanks for the tip.

Mark


----------

